# Our Halloween Wedding 2009



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Katrina and I got married on Halloween. It was a perfect day. Everything went virtually to plan, and my bride looked beautiful.

Link to photos....Wedding 2009 pictures by Iffy49 - Photobucket

If you got married on Halloween, please post your pics/videos.

Good luck for the future to all 2009 Halloween Brides and Grooms


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Congrats, Iffy! I just looked through the slideshow- looks like a lovely time, and awesome that everyone came dressed up! Where was it held? Was that the Fort on your map?


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on the Wedding. Both you and your bride looked great. 

And the venue and reception looked amazing, especially the halloween decorations an the chocolate fountain.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow - congrats! Looks like you guys had a blast - great to have your anniversary to celebrate during the Halloween season.


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats!! Everything looked great


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

From a fellow Hallowedding-ist (or -ite?), congratulations. Your pics look great. There are some pics of our wedding in my albums. Looks like we did some similar things. Great minds, you know, something something...


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Iffy49, Congrats, I just checked out the photos, what a Wicked Halloween Weddings. It's fantastic to see that so many guests showed up dressed for the occation in style!

Wishing you both all the very best *Blessed Be*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations! Looking like an awesome wedding! Love the arch.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. 

In response to Barbarella, the ceremony and reception were held at the Explosion Museum of Naval Firepower in Gosport, Hampshire.

Explosion-The Museum of Naval Firepower at Gosport

The actual building is called the Grand Magazine, it was built in 1771, and was used to keep gunpowder and ammunition for the Navy. It was in use until 1988. As you can see, it was very atmospheric.

Mr Synical, we have no excuse for not remembering our anniversaries!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

You both looked gorgeous! Congrats on the wedding. Everything looked great!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations on a Booutiful wedding!! Looks like a great time and I loved your wedding attire....especially the boots!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats.. really looked nice.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats!!1 The wedding looked beautiful and you and Katrina looked Fabulous!!! Wishing you a long love filled life together!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratz you both look wonderful and so stress free. I also was married on Halloween (celebrated our 2 year anniversary this year), and ours didn't goto plan at all for the most part  I'm terribly glad yours did (ok and maybe a bit jealous) I Love the wedding attire and the decorations. Congratulations again and may you celebrate many Halloweens togeather in the future as husband and wife.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

looks like an awesome halloween wedding, I also had a halloween wedding 2 years ago and my pictures can be found in my album


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is the most awesome venue EVER!!!!

You guys both looked beautiful, and the guests did a great job of dressing up. Your table decor was gorgeous. What a fabulous wedding. Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Really cool and congratulations!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations My dream was to get married on Halloween I have always loved it. What a beautiful wedding. Thank you for sharing your pics!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Just an amazing wedding, beautiful. I had always wanted to marry on Halloween but unfortunately didn't do so.  My husband and I would like to renew our vows and plan on doing that on Halloween in the near future though 

All the best to you and your beautiful bride, congratulations!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations to you both. Have a hauntingly good New Year


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a beautiful wedding, love the venue, and decorations, and that the guests dressed for the occasion! it looked like every one was having a great time!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations on the wedding!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations! Everything looked great!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

awwwwwwww howlovely!!!!! i adore that dress she has on!!!!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome wedding dude. The pictures are great and you guys looked great!


----------

